# [XEN] beim Start einer DomU hard-reset des Systems

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin nach dem (weitgehend gleichlautenden) Anleit_ungen vorgegangen ein XEN auf meine kleine Maschine zu installieren (leider momentan nur Intel Pentium 4 2,8GHz (Single-Core ohne Intel-V))

Auf Jedenfall läuft die Dom0 (mit Encrypting der Systemplatte beim Startup und LVM und sofort).

Sobald ich aber eine x-beliebige DomU starten möchte killt sich der komplette Rechner, soll heißen, ich lande wieder beim BIOS.

Mir fehlt jedenfalls irgendwie ein Ansatz und hoffe das ihr mir einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung geben könnt.

messages

xend.log

xend-debug.log

xend-config.sxp

Edith:

_dom0/.config (Kernel-Config für dom0)

_domU/.config (Kernel-Config für domU)

Edith: per Google suchte ich auch schon, bin aber bisher kaumn fündig geworden.

Ich vermute einen einfachen Configfehler...

Die Frage ist nur wo.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

Die CPU muß doch für XEN Intel VT unterstützen, oder?

Warum nimmst Du nicht den akzuellen Linux Kernel?

Hier ist doch der erste Fehler:

ERROR (XendDomain:365) Unable to open or parse config.sxp: /var/lib/xend/domains/58970188-5d19-48f5-a45b-f1512ebb9f50/config.sxp

G. Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Die CPU muss Intel-VT unterstützen falls man vorhat unmodifizierte Clients auf der Kiste laufen zu lassen (e.g. windoof), da ich aber mein eigener Admin bin und mir Gentoo-gäste reichen, brauche ich das (noch) nicht.

Du meinst den 3.0.3, richtig? Hat der inzwischen den XEN-Patch-set eingebaut?

(ich hab die xen-sources installiert)

Hmmm... nach dem Fehler werd ich schauen sobald ich wieder zuhause bin, vorher geht leider schlecht.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nein ich meine  den kommenden 3.1 Kernel. Beim 3.0.3 fehlt wohl noch ein Patch, der noch vergessen wurde einzureichen. 

Teste dann auch mal mit dem Kernel, weil ich XEN mal wieder antesten möchte.

G. Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm seltsam, diese bemängelten config.sxp sind leer.

Aber erst nach einem neustart, davor sind sie wohlgefüllt mit den Parametern die durch xm new /pfad/zur/config herkommen...

Hatte mal alle gelöscht und 1 neu angelegt, der hat fast funktioniert. Aber nur fast, weil 1. hat er meinen Arbeitsspeicher bemängelt (zu wenig, dabei waren noch gut 1,5G frei und die VM sollte mit 512MB auskommen und 2. war nach dem nächsten Neustart wieder alles futsch (Fehlerbild ist wieder da).

Naja, hoffen wir mal das der neue Kernel 3.1 irgendwas reißt.

Ansonsten... bin ich wieder ratlos.

Vll hat noch jemand anders 1 Idee.

Wenn noch irgendwelche Configurationsdateien oder Logdateien benötigt werden einfach schreien.

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Ich habs versucht mit Kernel 3.0.4. Leider bekomme ich immer ne Kernelpanic. Mit ner Minimal konfig auf einem nicht grafischen Server läuft das super. Aber hier auf meinem Notebook wo ich entwickeln soll geht es einfach nicht. Hier hab ich die Fehlermeldung:

```
kworker/u:5 used greatest stack depth: 5416 bytes left

INIT: version 2.08 booting

init[1] trap invalid opcode ip:7fb91b2039d1 sp:7fff0ce01ea8 in libc-2.13.so

init used greatest stack depth: 3352 bytes left

kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

Pid: 1, comm: init not tainted 3.0.4-gentoo  #3
```

Das Feature Xen ist in den Gentoo-sources natürlich wie ihr schon sagt sehr neu, aber funktionieren tut es, die Frage ist wohl was sich hier gegenseitig im Kernel nicht mag.

lg

boospy

----------

## wols

Hallo,

als "Schuss ins Blaue": 'xapi' vorhanden?

http://blogs.citrix.com/2011/05/30/xen-celebrates-the-final-step-of-a-four-year-odyssey/

----------

## rockojfonzo

 *boospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kworker/u:5 used greatest stack depth: 5416 bytes left
> 
> ...

 

Hallo boospy,

die exakte Fehlermeldung habe ich auch!

Hast Du inzwischen etwas rausgefunden?

Dank!

----------

## boospy

Leider noch nicht, aber ich werde es nächste Woche wieder mit aktuellem Kernel testen.

lg

boospy

----------

## rockojfonzo

Aber icke!! Sieg!

Ich hab einfach nochmal von vorne angefangen, stage3 entpackt und ohne irgendeine Anpassung oder recompile (portage natürlich aktualisiert) 

nun die Sache mit

xen-4.1.1-r2

xen-tools-4.1.1-r5 und

gentoo-sources-3.0.6

erfolgreich am Start!

Es war irgendwas beim World-Update der glibc schief gelaufen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *rockojfonzo wrote:*   

> Aber icke!! Sieg!
> 
> Ich hab einfach nochmal von vorne angefangen, stage3 entpackt und ohne irgendeine Anpassung oder recompile (portage natürlich aktualisiert) 
> 
> nun die Sache mit
> ...

 

Hallo,

kannst Du mal ein paar Info's rüberwachsen lassen?

Kernel config?

xm config?

Kann man jetzt den nvidia Treiber nutzen?

Hast Du auch ein W**D*S in einer VM am Start?

Danke schon mal für jeden Tipp!

G. Roland

----------

## rockojfonzo

Also, um es vorweg zu schicken: Die Kiste läuft problemlos mit Win7 als Gast. 

Was ich noch nicht geschafft habe, ist der Gentoo-Gast. Da schmiert derzeit immer bei Load die Netzwerkkarte ab.  :Sad: 

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="hvm mmx qemu screen sse sse2 xen xend -ipv6"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
```

dom0 Kernel:

http://pastebin.com/PhQkA3Ax

xm config Win7:

```
kernel = "hvmloader"

builder='hvm'

memory = 3000

name = "FiBu"

vcpus=2

vif = [ 'type=ioemu,  mac=00:16:3e:5b:99:3c, bridge=xenbr0' ]

disk = [ 'phy:/dev/sda11,hda,w' ]

on_reboot   = 'restart'

on_crash    = 'destroy'

device_model = 'qemu-dm'

boot="dc"

sdl=0

opengl=1

vnc=1

vnclisten="0.0.0.0"

vncpasswd=''

stdvga=1

videoram=16

serial='pty'

tsc_mode=0

usb=1

usbdevice='host:0529:0001' 

```

Graphiktreiber interessieren mich hier nicht, da Rackserver.

----------

## mape2k

Was für einen Prozessor hast du und wie sahen deine CFLAGS beim ersten mal auf? Ich habe hier mit einem Core i7 2600 genau das gleiche Problem. Ein komplettest neubauen mit "-march=core2" statt "-march=native" mit GCC 4.5.3 scheint das Problem auch zu lösen.

----------

## rockojfonzo

Hallo, leider habe ich das Problem nachhaltig nie in den Griff bekommen und bin daher sehr bald auf KVM gewechselt, welches ohne (größere oder unbehebbare) Probleme läuft.

Sorry...

----------

